# John Calvin on household baptism



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 17, 2020)

Commenting on Acts 16:15, John Calvin said the following about household baptism:

_When she was baptized._ Hereby it appeareth how effectually God wrought in Lydia even in a short moment. For it is not to be doubted but that she received and embraced the faith of Christ sincerely, and gave him her name, before Paul would admit her unto baptism. This was a token of mere readiness; also, her holy zeal and godliness do therein show themselves, in that she doth also consecrate her family to God. And, surely, all the godly ought to have this desire, to have those who are under them to be partakers of the same faith. ...

For more, see John Calvin on household baptism.


----------

